

Will crowd dating be the next big thing? - zecweb
http://grupzon.com

======
alopes
Looks like a good idea. I would definitely improve the website but I would see
this working.

------
zecweb
Same here. Good concept though, connecting groups of guys and girls, right?

------
tosbourn
I am going to go with: no.

